# 1938 Huffman Super Streamline Dayton



## John

Putting together a 1938 Huffman Super Streamline Dayton bicycle


----------



## cyclingday

As the late, Freddie Prince used to say,
Looking good!


----------



## RJWess

If there is such a thing as bike porn this would be it.


----------



## catfish

Pure Coolness!


----------



## Freqman1

Another awesome bike in your stable! Can't wait to see the finished product. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

Nice Schwinn!


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> Nice Schwinn!




Once they designed the cantilever frame the Schwinn designers quit!  V/r Shawn


----------



## John

The guy I bought it from thought it was a Schwinn he was selling


----------



## Freqman1

John said:


> The guy I bought it from thought it was a Schwinn he was selling




That sucks! You probably had to pay three times what it's worth--especially in Cali! V/r Shawn


----------



## John

No it was cheap and it came from a Dayton Ohio barn, he wasn't a bike guy and the bottle cap badge was missing


----------



## Jarod24

Sweet bikes!


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, he probably figured, that since it was such an awesome bike, that it had to be a Schwinn.
I'll bet, that when you told him that it was a Huffy, he wouldn't believe you, and thought that you were just trying to get a better price.


----------



## John

I just let him keep believing he sold an awesome Schwinn. I just couldn’t break it to him he was just selling an old Huffy


----------



## azbug-i

Amazing! 

Ill find one someday


----------



## 37fleetwood

This brings the total of known 38 Super Streamlines to 3.


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> This brings the total of known 38 Super Streamlines to 3.





I was thinking there were four unless the one John has is the other one I was thinking of. So John, Marty, and Bill T.? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses

John said:


> Putting together a 1938 Huffman Super Streamline Dayton bicycle
> 
> View attachment 330869 View attachment 330866 View attachment 330867 View attachment 330868



John,I think you need to get some COOL stuff..I mean,really..

Im SURE what you see in pics is NOTHING compared to what you CANT see..:eek:


----------



## 37fleetwood

Freqman1 said:


> I was thinking there were four unless the one John has is the other one I was thinking of. So John, Marty, and Bill T.? V/r Shawn



those are the only ones I know of. there is a polaroid of an original paint bike, but unfortunately I've discovered that it is the one that has been restored and belongs to Bill T. not sure who restored it.


----------



## videoranger

One of the best bike designs ever. It found a good home.


----------



## syclesavage

John said:


> Putting together a 1938 Huffman Super Streamline Dayton bicycle
> 
> View attachment 330869 View attachment 330866 View attachment 330867 View attachment 330868



Fantastic bici for sure


----------



## Intense One

Some guys have all the cool toys....can I come over and play?  I'm coming to 32nd St in Sept for a Navy reunion.  Got any bikes in battleship and haze gray paint?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

RJWess said:


> If there is such a thing as bike porn this would be it.



This is bike-porn at it's best!


----------



## syclesavage

Omg ya naked as it gets


----------



## New Mexico Brant

37fleetwood said:


> This brings the total of known 38 Super Streamlines to 3.



And now there is four...


----------



## saladshooter

Congrats Brant! _ Another *killer bike!*_


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## cyclingday

Cool!
So, what’s the story on this one?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

cyclingday said:


> Cool!
> So, what’s the story on this one?



It was discovered in a Southern, Ohio shed about a week ago.  A father and son team did a shed clean-out and the bicycle was in the very back covered over.  Yesterday in the wee-hours I awoke and had a text from a friend to tipped me off to the guy's post.  Anyway, the seller sent some better images and in short order we were discussing it on the phone and struck a deal at 3 AM!   It was a little nerve wracking with the logistics but the bike was delivered to another friend in Columbus, Ohio by days end!  The exciting part is under the decades of accumulated shed dust is original paint.

Sending a huge thanks to the friend who put me onto the bike and the seller.


----------



## Hammerhead

AWESOME Bikes! Great scores all around.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
That’s amazing!
It’s hard to tell what color it is.
It looks black, but maybe blue & red?
The fork looks unusual.
Maybe Shelby?
Did it have a headbadge?
Curious to see what marquee it is.
That was nice of the seller to work out a deal at 3:00 am.


----------



## Pedals Past

if u look close there is one second bike in orig paint not sure who owns it now i thought John


----------



## Pedals Past

Harold Lemay Tacoma Washington 2006 may just have been the largest collection of Dayton Streamlines at one place ..... better photo of my old 38


----------



## bikerbluz

A true work of art! Congrats Brant. A dream come true for any collector. The lines really define the Art Deco design. I think I would lose sleep staring at that masterpiece in my living room .


----------



## Kickstand3

bikerbluz said:


> A true work of art! Congrats Brant. A dream come true for any collector. The lines really define the Art Deco design. I think I would lose sleep staring at that masterpiece in my living room .




That’s why you keep it in your bedroom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLF

Beautiful!  My personal favorite.  With so few known, it looks like I won’t be getting one soon.


----------

